# Bolt+ just died, what should I do when calling for replacement?



## PhilipGearSolid (Sep 28, 2020)

My TiVo Bolt + 3TB that I've had for a little over 3 years just died, well the hard drive at least. Had to unplug it for half a day, and after plugging it back in I could hear the HDD whirring a bit with it completely dying 24 hours later (all 4 blinking lights on start up).

I called TiVo and they offered to replace it with a 2TB Edge for 199.99, and they explained how the device is normally 399.99 and it's an upgrade (even though I'm losing a TB). At the end of the day I just want my cable working again (just recently renewed my annual service too) so I agreed to it. However when calling back to check on the order, it turns out it's a "renewed" device which they never mentioned when I agreed to the transaction.

For those that have dealt with a similar situation with a replacement, what would you suggest? Should they be offering me a new one for 199 as a replacement or should I just be ok with the refurb? I called back and they said a new one would be 399.99 (retail price) but offered to lower my monthly plan instead. Any advice or insight would be appreciated.

PS: Their technical department also said I could rollback the TiVo Experience back to 3 on the Edge, is that possible?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PhilipGearSolid said:


> PS: Their technical department also said I could rollback the TiVo Experience back to 3 on the Edge, is that possible?


NO.

I don't have a Bolt or an Edge.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

PhilipGearSolid said:


> My TiVo Bolt + 3TB that I've had for a little over 3 years just died, well the hard drive at least. Had to unplug it for half a day, and after plugging it back in I could hear the HDD whirring a bit with it completely dying 24 hours later (all 4 blinking lights on start up). I called TiVo and they offered to replace it with a 2TB Edge for 199.99


Have you considered putting a new HDD in your Bolt? Cost would be less than $100. There are more than a few threads here about replacing hard drives.


----------



## PhilipGearSolid (Sep 28, 2020)

DeltaOne said:


> Have you considered putting a new HDD in your Bolt? Cost would be less than $100. There are more than a few threads here about replacing hard drives.


I have no problem physically swapping out the drive, the issue would be in formatting it, buying the correct one etc. and any concern that the Bolt may have another issue sooner than later. I'll check out those threads, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check this thread:

Bolt hard drive upgrade

-KP


----------



## PhilipGearSolid (Sep 28, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> NO.
> 
> I don't have a Bolt or an Edge.


Thank you, I had to call back again and they finally confirmed this.


----------



## PhilipGearSolid (Sep 28, 2020)

kpeters59 said:


> Check this thread:
> 
> Bolt hard drive upgrade
> 
> -KP


Thanks a alot, they ended up offering me a brand new Edge for $249, but if I cannot stand the new experience I will definitely try to replace the hard drive on the Bolt. I'm concerned it might have another issue, but 60 dollars isn't too much for a replacement drive.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

PhilipGearSolid said:


> I have no problem physically swapping out the drive, the issue would be in formatting it, buying the correct one etc. and any concern that the Bolt may have another issue sooner than later. I'll check out those threads, thanks for the suggestion.


The Bolt models use a 2.5-inch drive. There are many threads here with buying advice, I guess the biggest things to watch for are 5400 RPM and CMR (not SMR).

If you're adventurous, buy a 3.5-inch drive. Leave it external and connect it to the Bolt's SATA port on the logic board.

Once you power on the Bolt it'll notice the new HDD, format it and then take you through the set up process. Easy peasy.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

PhilipGearSolid said:


> (snipped)
> For those that have dealt with a similar situation with a replacement, what would you suggest? Should they be offering me a new one for 199 as a replacement or should I just be ok with the refurb? I called back and they said a new one would be 399.99 (retail price) but offered to lower my monthly plan instead. Any advice or insight would be appreciated.
> 
> PS: Their technical department also said I could rollback the TiVo Experience back to 3 on the Edge, is that possible?


You can't revert the Edge to TE3. If TE3 is important, you want to keep the Bolt. They're offering you an Edge because they just flat-out don't have Bolts to send out anymore.



PhilipGearSolid said:


> I have no problem physically swapping out the drive, the issue would be in formatting it, buying the correct one etc. and any concern that the Bolt may have another issue sooner than later. I'll check out those threads, thanks for the suggestion.


Buy a 3TB drive like you had before (or smaller, but hell, why would you want that? Bigger, always bigger!) and the Bolt will self-format - just drop it in, turn it on and wait awhile.

It probably will have an issue in the future, because Bolts aren't exactly known for reliability. But we burn that bridge when we come to it. Keep it cool (laptop pads are good) and it'll live longer.



DeltaOne said:


> The Bolt models use a 2.5-inch drive. There are many threads here with buying advice, I guess the biggest things to watch for are 5400 RPM and CMR (not SMR).
> 
> If you're adventurous, buy a 3.5-inch drive. Leave it external and connect it to the Bolt's SATA port on the logic board.
> 
> Once you power on the Bolt it'll notice the new HDD, format it and then take you through the set up process. Easy peasy.


Hell, if you don't want to bother with formatting and you want to go the 3.5 inch route, Weaknees sells complete 3TB kits for 250 dollars - includes the enclosure, power adapter, and tools. And if you ever do go Edge (or get another Bolt when yours kicks it) you can just move the kit to the new system.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I don't understand. You have a subscription that includes warranty. Why are they trying to charge you for a replacement? Shouldn't they just give you the Edge for free?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Continual care exchange fee for 3-4 years old $199
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

DeltaOne said:


> The Bolt models use a 2.5-inch drive. There are many threads here with buying advice, I guess the biggest things to watch for are 5400 RPM and CMR (not SMR).
> 
> If you're adventurous, buy a 3.5-inch drive. Leave it external and connect it to the Bolt's SATA port on the logic board.
> 
> Once you power on the Bolt it'll notice the new HDD, format it and then take you through the set up process. Easy peasy.


Done all that and my screen says Starting Up for hours!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

uj80s said:


> Done all that and my screen says Starting Up for hours!


Done all what? Put in a new 2.5" drive? Attached a 3.5" drive? Tried both?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

uj80s said:


> Done all that and my screen says Starting Up for hours!


Formatting the new HDD should only take a few minutes...certainly less than ten minutes or so.

Hours? You've got a different problem.


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

I've tried the kickstart steps .. any other suggestions?


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

UCLABB said:


> Done all what? Put in a new 2.5" drive? Attached a 3.5" drive? Tried both?


Brand new WD 2.5 blue, never formatted.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

I had a 3 TB Bolt that started with 4 flashing lights over the weekend. I called Tivo and as mine is 2-3 years old they offered a replacement to the 2 TB Edge for $149. They offered an advance replacement if I pay a $499 deposit (for the device they sell for $399) and I went ahead and did that since it is my only TV source. I spoke to them on Saturday and I still have not seen a ship notification. I tried a support incident through my account and got no answer and chat told me I have to call. So I called and eventually got a foreign support person who told me that there is an issue and he would escalate the incident so I should hear back within 24 hours. So far I have not heard anything back. Does anyone know how to get US support? I have been a Tivo user for 20 years, but am thinking I should give up on them.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

uj80s said:


> Brand new WD 2.5 blue, never formatted.


Try running a full format (not quick, even better write zeroes) to the new drive. I've heard even blank new drives sometimes have trouble formatting in a Tivo. Full format or even zeroes should not take THAT long since only 500GB drive. Also make sure your connection to the drive is good.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

This new continual care policy, can be ok if you have a lifetime device (Roamio or Bolt). Monthly/yearly better to just buy a used Bolt or Roamio with monthly/yearly, probably $30-50. Perhaps put in new drive if needed.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

uj80s said:


> Brand new WD 2.5 blue, never formatted.


Oh, you say 2.5" but not capacity. 500GB should be ok as it is CMR, anything more is SMR and may/probably will not work. Welcome to the world of CMR/SMR with 2.5" drives.

Current model WD 2.5" drives, only 500GB Blue and Black and 1TB Red are CMR. Anything else is SMR and will most likely not work in a Bolt. Black is 7200 RPM so not really recommended either. If you go with 3.5 in an external enclosure (there are threads on how to do it, pretty simple) you have a lot more choices. But need to choose a CMR drive.


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

tommage1 said:


> Try running a full format (not quick, even better write zeroes) to the new drive. I've heard even blank new drives sometimes have trouble formatting in a Tivo. Full format or even zeroes should not take THAT long since only 500GB drive. Also make sure your connection to the drive is good.


Its a 2TB. Are you saying I should connect it to my PC and run a full format? I thought the Bolt would do that. I'm thinking the HD model I bought will not work in the Bolt even though this IS an SMR


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

brucedelta said:


> I had a 3 TB Bolt that started with 4 flashing lights over the weekend. I called Tivo and as mine is 2-3 years old they offered a replacement to the 2 TB Edge for $149. They offered an advance replacement if I pay a $499 deposit (for the device they sell for $399) and I went ahead and did that since it is my only TV source. I spoke to them on Saturday and I still have not seen a ship notification. I tried a support incident through my account and got no answer and chat told me I have to call. So I called and eventually got a foreign support person who told me that there is an issue and he would escalate the incident so I should hear back within 24 hours. So far I have not heard anything back. Does anyone know how to get US support? I have been a Tivo user for 20 years, but am thinking I should give up on them.


Sorry to hear that Bruce. I was thinking about going that route if I can't get a new HD to work. Let me know if they ship your request.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

UCLABB said:


> I don't understand. You have a subscription that includes warranty. Why are they trying to charge you for a replacement? Shouldn't they just give you the Edge for free?


Not warranty, continual care. Which changed totally Sept 1. No more $49 exchanges for monthly/yearly devices. It's a tiered fee structure based on age of device. The one good thing is they now include lifetime subscriptions. So may or may not be good depending on how old your device is (plus it must have been purchased new, no refurbs) and what device they send as replacement.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

uj80s said:


> Its a 2TB. Are you saying I should connect it to my PC and run a full format? I thought the Bolt would do that. I'm thinking the HD model I bought will not work in the Bolt even though this IS an SMR


Correct the model you bought will probably not work in Bolt. Formatting will most likely not make a difference. Not sure what you mean by will not work in Bolt EVEN THOUGH it is SMR, will not work BECAUSE it is SMR.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Check this thread:
> 
> Bolt hard drive upgrade
> 
> -KP


Or this one for external. Will work TE4 or TE3.

TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

tommage1 said:


> Or this one for external. Will work TE4 or TE3.
> 
> TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive


Thank you, I ordered that Toshiba. Luckily I can return the WD


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

tommage1 said:


> Not warranty, continual care. Which changed totally Sept 1. No more $49 exchanges for monthly/yearly devices. It's a tiered fee structure based on age of device. The one good thing is they now include lifetime subscriptions. So may or may not be good depending on how old your device is (plus it must have been purchased new, no refurbs) and what device they send as replacement.


Their continual care is not very caring. I spoke to them today and they tell me they are out of warranty replacement units and can only sell me a new one. Why they can not send a new one I have no idea as any decent company that already charged me a $500 deposit for an advance replacement would do that.
I guess the old Tivo that cared about customers has officially has become a company that just does not care about customer service.


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

Maybe its time to go UTube dvr?


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

I guess it is time to give up on Tivo. To say their customer service responses horrible would be an understatement. They told me I would hear from an escalation team. No response. Their email does not tell me when they will have a replacement. They dodged providing an answer almost as well as a politician.
Here is what they said "I understand you want to check the status of your replacement. We're currently experiencing delays with shipping. We've already received the first batch of TiVo EDGE replacements and we'll be getting more next week. We're already sorting out the stocks so we can have them shipped immediately. Rest assured, you'll be notified once your replacement ships."


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> Not warranty, continual care. Which changed totally Sept 1. No more $49 exchanges for monthly/yearly devices. It's a tiered fee structure based on age of device. The one good thing is they now include lifetime subscriptions. So may or may not be good depending on how old your device is (plus it must have been purchased new, no refurbs) and what device they send as replacement.


Thanks, wasn't aware of that change.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

uj80s said:


> Maybe its time to go UTube dvr?


I think anything but Tivo is the future. If I did not have a sunk investment in equipment and lifetime service I would throw the crap away, and even with that investment, I am close. Their support is worse than useless. I send an email issue in from my account and they tell me to call tech support where people who can do nothing answer the phone. They tell me they will escalate but no one ever responds. They finally sent an Edge but no power supply and they tell me that it is not compatible with the Bolt power adapter after 30 minutes on the phone. They said they would send a replacement via 2 days, but tracking shows it will arrive next week.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

brucedelta said:


> I think anything but Tivo is the future. If I did not have a sunk investment in equipment and lifetime service I would throw the crap away, and even with that investment, I am close. Their support is worse than useless. I send an email issue in from my account and they tell me to call tech support where people who can do nothing answer the phone. They tell me they will escalate but no one ever responds. They finally sent an Edge but no power supply and they tell me that it is not compatible with the Bolt power adapter after 30 minutes on the phone. They said they would send a replacement via 2 days, but tracking shows it will arrive next week.


At least you are getting close  If like me you mostly use Tivo as a DVR (ie not apps), there still is nothing better, IMO. Set up passes and wish lists, record and watch when you want. Not as good as it used to be (guide not the greatest to say the least so occasionally miss some things and get things I shouldn't), but I still am able to get most of what I want. Am curious why the power supply for the Bolt is not compatible. Bolt PS is 12V 3A? I've heard Edge PS is 12V 2.5A. So guessing either it does not fit, or the polarity is different (when the Edge PS arrives maybe compare them). Otherwise should work.................... Good luck, hope it works out, lot of hassle but that seems to be the way of the world now in many situations.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

tommage1 said:


> Am curious why the power supply for the Bolt is not compatible. Bolt PS is 12V 3A? I've heard Edge PS is 12V 2.5A. So guessing either it does not fit, or the polarity is different (when the Edge PS arrives maybe compare them). Otherwise should work.................... Good luck, hope it works out, lot of hassle but that seems to be the way of the world now in many situations.


I agree, seems like it should work. It fits and the outer barrel makes contact. Even if the inner barrel is a slightly different size I would think jiggling it would get a light to flash on.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

Woke up this morning and my 3TB Bolt had four flashing lights. Called Tivo and the CS Rep told me that I could buy a new box or contact Weeknees to see if they could fix the thing. I asked him about the continual care for the box and said that I should only have to pay $149 for a replacement. He then told me that I had already replaced the box once and that I wasn't eligible for another replacement. The replacement he was talking about is when they swapped out my Bolt the day after it arrived because the fan was defective. It was literally the first week. I asked for a supervisor and he tried to connect me, but hung up on me instead. I called back and had to go through explaining to the new girl all of what transpired on the previous call before she'd get a supervisor on the phone. Finally, a supervisor got on the line. She looked at my account, said that she saw that my box was replaced in the first week after purchase, to which I pointed out that it was still in the return period and that I could have just returned and reordered and I wouldn't be having this problem. I also pointed out that they sent me a defective box from the start and so that it was an exchange, not a replacement. She said she agreed with me and that she needed to see what she could do and put me on hold. Then she came back and said that the system won't let her make any changes and that the computer considers the exchange a replacement and that I could send my Bolt to Weaknees or I could buy an Edge for $249. I'd order a HDD and replace that myself, but I don't want to take the risk of it being something other than the HDD and buying a new drive that I don't need and can't return. I think I'm done with Tivo.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

You'd think a company such as TIVO that is having problems keeping customers would do anything they could to make existing customers happy vs. forcing them to go elsewhere but.....


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I have the same Bolt, four lights flashing issue. It’s a + 3TB HDD and it’s been on wide open for four years, so I really can’t complain. I remember paying $380 for it when Amazon put it up that cheap for just a few hours in 2016.

Anyway;
I did call TiVo to see what they’d offer. I’ve been with them since the old Series 2 Toshiba days and I’ve done lots of “experimenting” for them, so I know my way around their procedures.

I asked them straight out for the best deal on the Edge 2TB for cable. They said $250 and I asked them to throw in a Lux remote, so it’s a done deal.
They’ll throw in accessories easily so....

I’ll put a new $60 Toshiba 2Tb drive in it and then eBay it probably, since I’ve already had that Edge for months and months and actually enjoyed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

brucedelta said:


> I agree, seems like it should work. It fits and the outer barrel makes contact. Even if the inner barrel is a slightly different size I would think jiggling it would get a light to flash on.


Yes, unless the polarity is different. If inner barrel is the problem could always try a small piece of aluminum foil to help it make contact. Of course might not be able to get the foil back out


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

overFEDEXed said:


> I have the same Bolt, four lights flashing issue. It's a + 3TB HDD and it's been on wide open for four years, so I really can't complain. I remember paying $380 for it when Amazon put it up that cheap for just a few hours in 2016.
> 
> Anyway;
> I did call TiVo to see what they'd offer. I've been with them since the old Series 2 Toshiba days and I've done lots of "experimenting" for them, so I know my way around their procedures.
> ...


Do you have to send the Bolt back to them? And/or are they transferring lifetime from the Bolt to the Edge?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> Do you have to send the Bolt back to them? And/or are they transferring lifetime from the Bolt to the Edge?


No I'm keeping the Bolt. I had and extra Bolt sitting in the attic, so I took the 500 Gb drive out of it and put it in the Bolt + until the new Toshiba 2Gb drive arrives from goHarddrive. I may sell it if the Edge is ok. Also, I may sell the Lux remote. We need no backlights in our house. My whole family has the layout memorized.








After I swapped drives, I was surprised that the cable card and tuning adapter worked without me calling Cox cable....All but two channels that is.

On the Service - I have an old $6.95 a month plan just like aaronwt has/had and since I'm buying from them they'll transfer it free. I've had that plan transferred several times over many years, so it may have been better to get the Lifetime back then and it would have paid for itself. They do charge $150 though if they even decide to let you transfer the Lifetime/All In in correct?

On the loyalty perks....just start high asking for things like the USB wifi adapter, remotes, Moca stuff etc. If you plan on getting the box from them anyway, just don't let them know that and ask away.......


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

overFEDEXed said:


> On the Service - I have an old $6.95 a month plan just like aaronwt has/had and since I'm buying from them they'll transfer it free.


Now that is nice, for a cable Tivo, normally like $15. If they transfer that to Edge probably better than lifetime


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

overFEDEXed said:


> On the Service - I have an old $6.95 a month plan just like aaronwt has/had and since I'm buying from them they'll transfer it free. I've had that plan transferred several times over many years, so it may have been better to get the Lifetime back then and it would have paid for itself. They do charge $150 though if they even decide to let you transfer the Lifetime/All In in correct?


Well if doing under the new continual care thing you just pay replacement fee (you do have to return the device that failed). And they transfer whatever what was on the failed device to the new device. Can be $99-249 depending on age of the failed device (5 year max, also must have been purchased new, not refurbs) Plus tax plus shipping both ways.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> Well if doing under the new continual care thing you just pay replacement fee (you do have to return the device that failed). And they transfer whatever what was on the failed device to the new device. Can be $99-249 depending on age of the failed device (5 year max, also must have been purchased new, not refurbs) Plus tax plus shipping both ways.
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


I looked it up and saw where in Oct of 2016, Amazon had put it up online for $387! It was regular $499 I think and had just come out.
Anyway, I called Bestbuy immediately and they price matched the hour or two long $387 sale price. Amazon changed it back quickly, so it could have been a price mistake.

I never bought any protection plan/continual care, I just called Tivo and asked them to swap the $6.95 plan of an old dying Tivo and onto the Bolt + and they did.
I think the way that I got around it was that I bought a regular white Bolt from them also when I called, swapped the $6.95 plan to it first, then to the Bestbuy Bolt+ later.

I'll look now at my credit card and see if there are any additional charges.
UPDATE; I have a charge for $267.54 and it's for the NEW not refurbished Edge for cable, plus a new Lux remote.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

overFEDEXed said:


> I'll look now at my credit card and see if there are any additional charges.
> UPDATE; I have a charge for $267.54 and it's for the NEW not refurbished Edge for cable, plus a new Lux remote.


Sounds great, especially if they transfer that 6.95 a month plan to it. By the way you don't buy continual care, it just comes with any new Tivo you purchase. Terms changed Sept 1. Continual care is different than warranty.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> Sounds great, especially if they transfer that 6.95 a month plan to it. By the way you don't buy continual care, it just comes with any new Tivo you purchase. Terms changed Sept 1. Continual care is different than warranty.


Thanks for all of the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I had my BOLT fail with the 4 lights flashing. Called TIVO and they agreed to a replacement with a premium replacement plan - they sent new box and I send back old in box that new one came - along with a FEDEX label etc. I had to pay for replacement but would be refunded 7-10 business days after they got my old box. Well I got new box, put labels etc. and sent old box via FedEx label. According to FedEx box got there last Tuesday 10/6 and has who signed for it. Today, I received and email from Tivo telling me that they go my old box TODAY and refund would be 7-10 business days from today. 
What a rip off this is - they've had my box for 8 days (ok only 4 business days) but are saying only today. Nice way for a company that is having trouble keep customers happy.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ManeJon said:


> I had my BOLT fail with the 4 lights flashing. Called TIVO and they agreed to a replacement with a premium replacement plan - they sent new box and I send back old in box that new one came - along with a FEDEX label etc. I had to pay for replacement but would be refunded 7-10 business days after they got my old box. Well I got new box, put labels etc. and sent old box via FedEx label. According to FedEx box got there last Tuesday 10/6 and has who signed for it. Today, I received and email from Tivo telling me that they go my old box TODAY and refund would be 7-10 business days from today.
> What a rip off this is - they've had my box for 8 days (ok only 4 business days) but are saying only today. Nice way for a company that is having trouble keep customers happy.


they aren't the same department one handles returns other one handles refunds/credits


----------



## dclane1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I received a replacement TiVo Bolt on July 23rd that I had to pay $79 for as it was out of warranty. On October 20th it died (87 days). After contacting support they told me that I was out of warranty because the had started my application on July 14th. I told them that I did not receive my Bolt until July 23 and they had sent it out on July 20th. I have been dealing with them with no communication except to say it has been escalated since October 23rd and I'm now going into my 4th week. This company is probably the worst I have ever had to deal with or ever heard of. Having to wait 4 weeks for an answer is totally unacceptable. I will not be recommending any TiVo product to any Family or friends after this.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

My replacement Bolt Vox crapped out last night with the four lights. Did all the testing that's been recommended here, and none of it worked. My first one died early last year, and this one was made in April of last year. As things go, I have another Vox, so I tried its power supply and got the same result.

I called TiVo Support this morning, and we went through the testing to confirm what I already knew. They aren't going to replace the replacement, so I'm SOL. Then, I was told that I couldn't just buy a new unit from TiVo and transfer the All In plan, since their ordering system has to have a plan attached to it. At last that's what I was told by the support person.

Their recommendation was to buy a unit form someone else, and then call TiVo to transfer my existing plan. They even mentioned Weaknees, which surprised me. Aside from replacing the hard drive, what options do all of you suggest?


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

brucedelta said:


> I think anything but Tivo is the future. If I did not have a sunk investment in equipment and lifetime service I would throw the crap away, and even with that investment, I am close. Their support is worse than useless. I send an email issue in from my account and they tell me to call tech support where people who can do nothing answer the phone. They tell me they will escalate but no one ever responds. They finally sent an Edge but no power supply and they tell me that it is not compatible with the Bolt power adapter after 30 minutes on the phone. They said they would send a replacement via 2 days, but tracking shows it will arrive next week.


Bruce, if you don't ride telling... how long after your service call to replace, did the refurb Edge ship out? Did you receive tracking info in advance... or just the package when it arrived?

Sounds like I'm entering a similar situation to what you describe. Called Wednesday, got an RMA email Thursday but no shipment notification. Called back to check Saturday, but only got that they will escalate/check on it, but would not commit to when it will be resolved... said I should hear something in ~2-3 business days, which also didn't sound confident. I'm well within my 3 year extended warranty but feel like my claim is an afterthought for TiVo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> They aren't going to replace the replacement, so I'm SOL. Then, I was told that I couldn't just buy a new unit from TiVo *and transfer the All In plan*, since their ordering system has to have a plan attached to it. At last that's what I was told by the support person.
> 
> *Their recommendation was to buy a unit form someone else, and then call TiVo to transfer my existing plan*. They even mentioned Weaknees, which surprised me. Aside from replacing the hard drive, what options do all of you suggest?


All-In plans are not and have never been transferable unless you're offered the opportunity by Tivo CS in that call and they do the replacement order at that time. The CS rep is wrong, I have no doubt if you bought a unit elsewhere that when you called back you would not be able to transfer the all-in plan.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> All-In plans are not and have never been transferable unless you're offered the opportunity by Tivo CS in that call and they do the replacement order at that time. The CS rep is wrong, I have no doubt if you bought a unit elsewhere that when you called back you would not be able to transfer the all-in plan.


It did seem strange and the CS agent repeated it. I'll call sales directly tomorrow and see if they offer it, but I doubt it


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> My replacement Bolt Vox crapped out last night with the four lights. Did all the testing that's been recommended here, and none of it worked. My first one died early last year, and this one was made in April of last year. As things go, I have another Vox, so I tried its power supply and got the same result.
> 
> I called TiVo Support this morning, and we went through the testing to confirm what I already knew. They aren't going to replace the replacement, so I'm SOL. Then, I was told that I couldn't just buy a new unit from TiVo and transfer the All In plan, since their ordering system has to have a plan attached to it. At last that's what I was told by the support person.
> 
> Their recommendation was to buy a unit form someone else, and then call TiVo to transfer my existing plan. They even mentioned Weaknees, which surprised me. Aside from replacing the hard drive, what options do all of you suggest?


Just replace the failed drive. Easy, peasy.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> It did seem strange and the CS agent repeated it. I'll call sales directly tomorrow and see if they offer it, but I doubt it


@dianebrat you were right, the sales person never heard of such an idea, and they wouldn't transfer the All In Service, unless there was a special deal, like they have in the Summer.. Guess I'm just going to replace the drive with one from Weaknees.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> @dianebrat you were right, the sales person never heard of such an idea, and they wouldn't transfer the All In Service, unless there was a special deal, like they have in the Summer.. Guess I'm just going to replace the drive with one from Weaknees.


You can get one from Weaknees, but I suspect you can get one cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Let me add my story .. my Bolt 3TB (after 20 months) had hard drive fail. 4 lights. Tivo replaced it with an Edge 2TB. The unit arrived DOA. Flashing lights. No video. Tivo replaced the power adapter .. same problem .. Tivo is now sending a replacement for the Edge. I wish this was something unusual .. I fear it is not ..


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> You can get one from Weaknees, but I suspect you can get one cheaper elsewhere.


I've known about them for ages, just never ordered from them before, until now. I'm also getting a fan from them, as this unit always seemed to run hot, compared to my other Bolt Vox I have in my Dining Room/Office.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> @dianebrat you were right, the sales person never heard of such an idea, and they wouldn't transfer the All In Service, unless there was a special deal, like they have in the Summer.. Guess I'm just going to replace the drive with one from Weaknees.


The hard part is opening the case, as long as you stay with a HD on "the good list" it's "open the case, replace the drive"
In fact I did just that this weekend with my replacement Bolt Vox.

Q: How do you tell when a Tivo CS rep is giving you bad/inaccurate information?
A: They're talking

Sad but true


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Q: How do you tell when a Tivo CS rep is giving you bad/inaccurate information?
> A: They're talking
> 
> Sad but true


However, if it's something they can do without passing you on to someone else, that's a different story.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

So, back then, I ordered a new drive from Weaknees. Thanks to the cutbacks in funding for the post office (I suspect), the package went AWOL back on 12/13, while transiting from Carson City, CA to NJ. This is the last update I received from the USPS, and is current, as of just now.



> December 13, 2020
> In Transit, Arriving Late
> Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.


Since then, I moved my abysmally slow Premiere XL from the bedroom to the living room, so I can at least watch my premium cable channels there. I've been relying heavily on my Roku, which finally has the HBO Max app on it.

I'll be calling Weaknees on Monday and see if there's anything they can do for me here, but I doubt it.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> I'll be calling Weaknees on Monday and see if there's anything they can do for me here, but I doubt it.


Weaknees is reasonable for the product until its delivered to your home. Time for them to provide another one or refund. I would get a refund and just buy the same drive (or other approved) from Amazon.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, long USPS delays are fairly typical right now. I myself am awaiting a technology product that was mailed from Ohio on Dec 10 and just now arrived in the Atlanta area. 

I think that some patience and understanding is called for in light of the current postal difficulties (both pandemic and politically self-imposed).


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

chiguy50 said:


> Unfortunately, long USPS delays are fairly typical right now. I myself am awaiting a technology product that was mailed from Ohio on Dec 10 and just now arrived in the Atlanta area.
> 
> I think that some patience and understanding is called for in light of the current postal difficulties (both pandemic and politically self-imposed).


Perhaps patience is called for in other regions - but the mail has sucked in Chicago long before the pandemic, and long before T took office. Hell, in 2007, Chicago was the #1 major city for undelivered and delayed mail.

Perhaps we need Moist von Lipwig to come sort it out. In any case, we've all run out of patience sometime around 2010.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lhvetinari said:


> Perhaps patience is called for in other regions - but the mail has sucked in Chicago long before the pandemic, and long before T took office. Hell, in 2007, Chicago was the #1 major city for undelivered and delayed mail.
> 
> Perhaps we need Moist von Lipwig to come sort it out. In any case, we've all run out of patience sometime around 2010.


I don't buy it.

I myself am a native Chicagoan and a decades-long Cubs and Bulls fan. Now THAT takes patience and fortitude!


----------

